# NHS... waiting list?



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Was just wondering im on the Royal Fertitlity Clinic Belfast - NHS waiting list for ICSI since 5th May 2010. Was told then that it was 10-12 months - i thought id give them a call this morning just to see if the waiting time is still the same. The girl told me that you get your offer letter at 10 months and begin treatment in 12 months. The waiting is the worst but if i know its def going to be offered in March next year then i have something to look forward to. But i keep hearing stories about it getting put back months then months again.

Does anyone know if you def get treatment within the 12 months Or are there any other ladies out there in the same position as me due to have treatment next year?

_______________________________________________________________________________

Me - 29 DH - 30
TTC 2.5 years
Referred RFC Sep 09
DH SA Dec 09 - Significantly low count
DH further SA Mar 10 - Significantly low count
ICSI - NHS waiting list since May 10


----------



## michelle_h (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi Baby dreams,

I went on the wating list sept 09, got my letter of offer August 10. I started drugs 1st October, so pretty much the same timescale as they originally told me.

Hope that helps 

Michelle x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Michelle

Thanks for replying. At least i have an idea now that hopefully i will def be starting treatment around May or June - have to just try to relax for the next lot of months before my treatment begins. Were you told at the time you went on the list in Sep 09 that the waiting list was 12 months long?

Wishing you all the best for your treatment and just think by crimbo you could have a little baby on board - fingers crossed 

_______________________________________________________________________________

Me - 29 DH - 30
TTC 2.5 years
Referred RFC Sep 09
DH SA Dec 09 - Significantly low count
DH further SA Mar 10 - Significantly low count
ICSI - NHS waiting list since May 10


----------



## michelle_h (Jul 14, 2010)

yeah I was told the same as you 10 - 12 months and thank you  it would be the best Chrismas present ever. It really wond be long in coming around, I remember thinking omg thats aggeeesss away, but try and put it out of your mind (easier said than done I know! ) and just enjoy having a drink, eating what you want etc lol while you can x


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello 
Im in a similar situation as you babydreams... we signed in March 10 for ivf under Dr Traub. Anytime i have emailed the rfc its been the same answer 10-12 months... Im just wondering would that mean i could be geting my letter of offer in Jan? As you can probably tell im clueless  
I dont post that often as i feel like a bit of a fraud as i havent actually started treatment.. lol (ejit i know) 
chat soon xx
Best of luck with your up coming treatment Michelle_h


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Dannii-Doots

Dont worry just because you havent started treatment dosent mean you dont need the support, this is a hard time you and talking with people going through the same thing helps (well it helps me...lol). According to the RFC yes you should be getting your offer in Jan then your treatment will start in Mar - fingers crossed for you! Im feeling a bit more positive now that i will get my letter in Mar and start in May - whoo hoo!

Keep us advised on your progress and if you need someone to chat to im here x

_______________________________________________________________________________
Me - 29 DH - 30
TTC 2.5 years
Referred RFC Sep 09
DH SA Dec 09 - Significantly low count
DH further SA Mar 10 - Significantly low count
ICSI - NHS waiting list since May 10


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

We had orginially been told it was 9 months to wait but after endless emails it will be a year hopefully hearing soon fingers crossed


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Jillyhen

Things should be starting for you soon, i wish you all the best with your treatment, its so exciting. Im praying for you.

Keep us posted on your progress, Good Luck x
____________________________________________________________________________________
Me - 29 DH - 30
TTC 2.5 years
Referred RFC Sep 09
DH SA Dec 09 - Significantly low count
DH further SA Mar 10 - Significantly low count
ICSI - NHS waiting list since May 10


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks babdreams im on this most nights.

Is the waiting list for icsi longer that ivf?


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen

Im on everyday too, its helped me alot of the last few weeks.  Lots of information and positive feedback which is always good.

Im not sure but id say its the same - the only difference being what is done in the lab - otherwise the treatment process is the same.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I get confused, not that it takes much..

Gets addictive after a while, im not when im at work whick i shudnt be but cant help myself..

Scared of missing summit


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

lol... im the same, i actually find im repeating myself alot and i cant remember if i have posted on a certain thread or not.  I just hate it when i go on and im the last to post, im always wanting there to be something new on here.

Lets hope the NHS waiting list stays the same and soon you'll be able to let us know that you have your letter and you'll be starting treatment in Jan - have you contacted them recently??


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I do the same as well lol I can never remember what i have previously said so im prob repeating myself every day lol

Rang the rfc 2/ weeks ago and nothing has changed still the year.

If we get our letter i will have it up as soon as i can


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

hello   
ack thanks babydreams, i have decided to take the plunge and post more, i do actually need the support   
I'm quite excited about starting treatment in the new year but very very scared   
this is going to work!! lots of pma    and prayers    lol
think I'm gonna have a big blow out at Christmas this year as hopefully next year i Will be preggers again   
How are things with you??   
Hello Jillyhen fancy seeing you here


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Danni doots im on everthing keeps me sane lol


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

lol Jillyhen


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ive just re read my last post should be everyday!! duh


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Danni-boots and Jillyhen

Im on baiscally everyday too, its great, i just love talking to you girls i really feel like i can connect with you, as of course you all know what its like.  Def is a good outlet and a well informed place to be...lol.

Is this weather depressing or what?  To make matters worse my friend brought her scan i for me today to have a nosey at - i hope my face didnt give it away, i was just like " ack isnt that lovely" i actually had a tear in my eye - i so hope she didnt notice...


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

lol again Jillyhen   
big hugs    Babydreams, its the small things that get us all choked up. I was visiting a new baby today, she was so adorable but it definitely pulls at the heart strings. Just kept the smile plastered on my face, keeping up the pretense and all that   
2011 is our year girlie's....it just has to be


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

It breaks my heart2 when i hold a new born as i was doing last saturday just wish he was mine!! Im really wishing my life away at the min lol.


----------



## Dannii_Doots (Jun 11, 2010)

Snap, same here


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Chin up girles - we all have to stay positive - although thats easier said than done some days.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I heard at the weekend that another girl i know is expecting, my poor hubby just sat therer when i said to him. He is so gutted


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

God love him Jillyhen, i hope you get your letter soon, that way you both know then a def date of starting your treatment - i have my fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## shenagh1 (Oct 14, 2010)

hi all,

i am currently on my second try at IUI however i am taking gonal f and ovitrelle for 16 days with no response except that my lining is thick i know i only have one more try after this and was wondering had anyone had IUI or all straight onto IVF i need some help on this matter and to speak to someone who understands everything! thanks 

xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

How are you girls

Isnt the weather horrendous.. I email from the rfc this morning to say that we sould be getting our letter in the next couple of weeks to start in January. So  chuffed.

Jilyhen


----------



## anniebabe (Feb 10, 2010)

Jillyhen, i am soo pleased for you, i always think the waiting for your dates to get started is the most stressful part of this whole process, so at least now you can relax a bit knowing that your cycle will be starting in January, the new year will bring good news so plenty of baby dust coming your way and


----------



## emmamcc (Nov 4, 2010)

Jillyhen  

I'm sure your pleased to know you are starting soon.  You can now settle a bit over christmas.  I found not knowing what was happening and waiting on dates really stressful and felt unable to plan anything.  Once i knew when my treatment was starting I was able to plan my annual leave etc.  Also planned a few nights out.  Its the not knowing when that i found hardest.

Em


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks girls

I just think the consultants need to get their facts right as we had been told it would be 9 months. Fingers crossed looking forward to the new year noe and if all things go to plan this time next year i will have a baby whoo hoo


----------



## Polly19 (Feb 17, 2010)

Jillyhen, that's brilliant news! I'm so happy for you to finally see things moving along!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Polly

Im more determind to get the weight off and hopefully 2011 will be a good year for us


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi ladies
just a quick post to let you all know who are waiting for their letters regarding treatment that we got ours this morning starting on January AF.
We had been on the list from January this year so it is looking like a year from signing on.

Gilly xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Gilly

When did you sign the forms and who are you under? We should hopefully gets ours this week when i emailled the rfc they said e wuld be starting in jan. im starting to feel abit nervous.

Jllyhen


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi jillyhen

we are under Dr mcmanus and we signed in January this year.
looks like we could be cycle buddies 

Gilly xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Gilly

We are under Dr McManus as well and signed on the 13th January. We might get ours this week

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi jillyhen

i think we signed around then too, we have appointment for the 13th dec not sure what for but i imagine that they will give us our protocol and hopefully drugs 

Gilly xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats good, i wonder why we havent got out letter yet if we signed around the same time. 

Fingers crossed we hear soon. 

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen and Gilly80 big big congratulations - you'll both be starting in January and it def looks like its the 12months after signing before starting treatment - that means im around May - just wish it would come quicker for me


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

So much for the 9 months.We still havent received an correspondance and i emaiiled the rfc on monday and they didnt bother replying. I cant understand why Gilly80 has got theirs and we havent heard. Aaargh. Im prob panicking about nuthing

Jillyhen


----------



## gilly80 (Oct 23, 2010)

jillyhen

we only got ours on Saturday, relax it will arrive

Gilly xxx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

I know it will i just want to get confirmation for definite, impatient or what lol


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Id be the same Jillyhen so dont worry, do try to relax you'll def will get yours - i bet your busting to get home everyday to see if its in the post - and i bet it comes when your least expecting it to come


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Still no sign of the letter really getting frustrated now. If we have to go to the royal to get protocol etc i would need to let work know now as  we are soo short staffed at the min.


----------



## emmamcc (Nov 4, 2010)

Jillyhen  

I was told over the phone that i would be getting my offer and i waited for the letter which did not arrive.  I then accepted that i would have to wait until after Christmas.  I then got the letter 2 weeks after it was typed. I was in a panic as i had missed the confirmation date.  When i went to get bloods done i was told i was not the only one calling in a panic.  The nurse said the admin were short staffed etc etc!!  She was reporting the issue to their manager.  I was able to proceed without delay.  The RVH are a bit of a nightmare and it probably is due to lack of staff.

I hope your letter comes soon as its horrible being in that limbo.

Emma


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

When i rang them 2 weeks ago i was told that i would get my letter within 2 weeks and tht we would be starting in Januarys af. 

Should I maybe ring them or might send another email


----------



## emmamcc (Nov 4, 2010)

Jillyhen

It would do no harm to email.  Not sure it will speed it up though, but if your anything like me it might make you feel better to know you are doing something.

hoping and  ing it arrives on Monday!!!

Emma x


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen

Id def ring them, although to be fair any of the correspondence i have ever got from them has always been weeks after the letter was actually dictated - My DH SA results were typed extactly one month from the date it was dictated - which is not acceptable.  The NHS need to sort this - the normal wait is bad enough without adding more stress on waiting on letters too.

I hope it comes this week and you can relax


----------



## weepurple (Jun 26, 2008)

Hey Jillyhen

Sorry you haven't received your letter, if I were you I would ring but go through to nursing, around 4pm is a good time to get to speak to someone.  The admin is awful, I received a letter congratulating me on my pregnancy 2 weeks after having an ERPC for a missed miscarriage.  I did complain and was told they have a 4 week turnaround time for letters to be typed/posted from the date of dictation.  I work in admin and this policy is ridiculous and I told them so!

Hope you get sorted soon x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Think i will just leave it till the end of the week and if nothing arrives will give them a wee buzz. My job involves a lot of admin as well and if i didnt send out my letters we would have no patients lol


----------



## emmamcc (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Jillyhen

I also work in Health board admin and I really dont know how they get away with it.  Hope you get news soon chick.

Emma


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Cheers Emma


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Ladies

Still playing the waiting game, although with christmas coming up it does make things go that bit quicker, just wanted to see how everyone is and how they are getting along in their journey.  Im having good days and bad days at the minute but i suppose that will happen anyway.

Let me know how your all doing

Lots of baby dust to you all x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Babydreams 

I just think life is a waiting game esp when you wait for info from the rfc!! You have 6 months past you wont be long till you get your white envelope. I just wish i was starting on this months af.

Take care

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Im sure you do Jillyhen - make sure you have a really good christams tho and before you know it you'll be starting - next year is our year honey - i just know it! x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey babydreams

Im really    that it is, i just want a we bundle, all i see is bumps n babys everywhere.

Jillyhen


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Yeah me too everywhere i look, its funny how i never noticed that before - but now that this has happened to me - i actually see more pregnant people during the day than anybody else...lol  Maybe its just my age or something but it just seems like every conversation i have with friends or family revolves around babies - they feel the need to tell me every detail of their babies life, i know im probably being a little jealous but seriously dont want to know about their ****ty nappies and how many times they have been sick - if it was me i certainly wouldnt be complaining.  

Im just hoping some day i'll be able to get my own back and give them the finer details of my childs day to day life...ha ha ha


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey

We where away in SCotland for the weekend and my sis was there she has this wee bump and i just cudnt stop looking at it just wish it was mine. SHe was saying stuff about her preg and i just wanted to shout dont complaining i wish it was me, but i didnt. I just have it in my head that good things come to those who wait and fingers crossed 2011 it will be me.


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Jillyhen

Chin up its the worst seeing a person you are close to grow everyday and then complain about different things - im in the same boat both my sister in laws are expecting and one of the girls in work too - its the same thing everyday.  Sometimes i have to get up and leave the room, take a few deep breaths and come back with a fake smile on my gub!!  

Life is just so hard sometimes....


----------

